# Mix 30



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anybody tried this mix 30 stuff? Does it work? What are you paying for it per gallon?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Works great, I'm hand feeding some replacement hfr's soy hull pellets average 4 lbs per head a day, free choice mix 30 and hay it's amazing how they are growing. I currently pay 275.00/ ton


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Used it a few years ago .when hay was short and feeding some corn stalks. But the price kept going up so I only used it a year or so and stopped .


----------

